# Rain drops



## Dcrymes84 (Sep 29, 2009)

This is my first time in Macro setting. Please leave some cc and let me know what you think.


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Sep 29, 2009)

wow 23 views and no comments what the hell


----------



## iflynething (Sep 29, 2009)

Um, it's late. Sometimes people don't feel like comenting.

Honestly, I like the colors of the flower but it's not very "macro" I very much do not like the angle, and the background is distracting. I think if you were able to get closer and the background was a little more blurred it would work, but not this way

~Michael~


----------



## Dao (Sep 30, 2009)

I could be wrong, but I do not think this is a macro type photo.


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Dcrymes84 (Sep 30, 2009)

Same flower just no rain drops and yes it is on super macro setting


----------



## ocular (Sep 30, 2009)

There's too much going on in the first image ( in the bg).


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Sep 30, 2009)

ocular said:


> There's too much going on in the first image ( in the bg).


 
what do you mean theres too much going out in the first image ? Too much stuff in the background ?


----------



## mooimeisie (Sep 30, 2009)

I agree the background is way to busy and distracting.  If this photo is to be about the raindrops, I would get in closer to the drops.  The complete flower isn't even necessary to showcase water drops.


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Sep 30, 2009)

So i need to focus in more on the rain drops then right.


----------



## mooimeisie (Sep 30, 2009)

This is just my belief of macro photography.  I feel that when you are photographing a small item, like a raindrop, this should be the main subject of your photo.  I hope that this is making sense, but if it's a rain drop you want, shot the drop.  If you're shooting a petal, shoot just the petal.  The main problem I see with your photo is that it has too many "things" in the photo for the water drops to be the main feature.  While the flower probably is very lovely, the pink petal should be just the background.


----------



## syphlix (Oct 4, 2009)

Dcrymes84 said:


> wow 23 views and no comments what the hell




gee someone is pissy.

try getting a lot closer to the subject and filling the frame w/ the drops


----------

